# List of All the Different Types of Elves



## X-Calator (May 17, 2003)

Hey, guys. I'm running a campaign and I want to decide what elves I wish to use. If you would, please tell me what I'm missing.

High Elf
Grey Elf
Snow Elf
Sun Elf
Moon Elf
Wood Elf
Wild Elf
Drow
Avariel
Aquatic Elf & Malenti


----------



## Alzrius (May 17, 2003)

X-Calator said:
			
		

> *Hey, guys. I'm running a campaign and I want to decide what elves I wish to use. If you would, please tell me what I'm missing.
> 
> High Elf
> Grey Elf
> ...




Hmm...well, first some clarifications and corrections.

Malenti, IIRC, are sahaugin that are born looking like sea elves, but are not true elves. They shouldn't be included.

Sun elves and Moon elves are just the FR names for what are other types of elves. Basically Moon elves = High elves, and Sun elves = Grey elves.

That said, there are some other kinds, along with world variations, and half-elves.


Athasian Elf
Athasian Elf, Half-
Cerilian Elf
Cerilian Elf, Half-
Draegloth (from _Monsters of Faerun_)
Fey'ri (from _Monsters of Faerun_)
Half-Elf (check things such as _Races of Faerun_ for derivations by specific elf subtype)
Lythari
Star Elf (from _Unapproachable East_)


----------



## Gez (May 17, 2003)

Moon elves are the FR equivalent of high elves, but they're taller and thinner (they use human height chart, and elven weight chart). They have pale skin, sometimes a bit blueish.
Sun elves are the equivalent of grey elves, but the difference here is more than in size and outlook. They are clumsier but stronger (GE have -2 Str +2 Dex -2 Con +2 Int, SE just have -2 Con +2 Int). They're blond and suntanned.

Mystara had the shadow elves, elves driven underground because of a disaster (think of a magical tchernobyl). They are neutral in alignment, are prone to mutation (but abandon twisted babies in the underdark, where they are sometimes adopted by humanoids who confuse the monstrous infant for one of their).

The FR also hold the deep elves, or rockseer elves (I think they are the same). I don't know much about them, but they're underground and prefer stones to trees. 

In that same vein, you have the dwelf. Yeah, dwarf-elf crossbreed. They are a part of FR 2e history (see _Dwarves Deep_) but are don't said to be found nowadays.

Malenti aren't elves, but elf-looking sahuagin...

The star elves come from Unapproachable East, not Races of Faerûn.

In Greyhawk, you also have valley elves. They live in the Valley of the Mage, and serve the Mage. (How creative are these names.) Their current leader is a drow.

Kingdom of Kalamar has its own varieties of elves, including IIRC a non-ECLed dark elf (stripped of much of its special capacities).

EverQuest d20 too (high, wood and dark).

Otherwise, you've forgot santa elves, keebler elves, and house elves.

Myself, I decided to limit the elves to three races IMC, grey (as civilized mariners), wood (as primitive wolfriders), and high (as decadent bastards).


----------



## Alzrius (May 17, 2003)

Gez said:
			
		

> *Otherwise, you've forgot santa elves, keebler elves, and house elves.*




What about those poor shoemaker's elves? Everyone forgets them...selfless little guys.



> *The star elves come from Unapproachable East, not Races of Faerûn.*




Whoops! Thanks!


----------



## X-Calator (May 17, 2003)

I found an elf site that looks credible enough:
http://myth-drannor.net/DlabraddathNet/z-Cormanthyr/races.htm

You think it's reliable?

So far it's really helped me out. Considering I'm new to the whole D&D scene, anyway, I need to know some things.

First of all, I've got to get my worlds straight. I've got an idea of what most everything is, but I don't know the hierarchy of where it goes.

Could someone organize these things for me:

Toril
Faerun
Forgotten Realms
Ravenloft
Greyhawke
(I know there are more like this)
Unapproachable East
Dragonlance
Mystara
Kingdom of Kalamar 

I know there are tons more but I don't know where they fall. They are all linked by being D&D worlds, right? This will greatly help me out in the long run. It's hard to find good places on the net to explain these things to people like me who've just played FR games and nothing else.


----------



## Gez (May 17, 2003)

Popular campaign settings:

Forgotten Realms: this campaign setting consist of the planet Toril (actually, Abeir-Toril), of which Faerûn is a continent. Other continents include Kara-Tur (setting of the first edition Oriental Adventures) and Zakhara (setting of Al-Qadim). Faerûn, Zakhara and Kara-Tur are more cultural continent than something else, they are all the same landmass, like Europe and Asia. The last detailed continent of Toril is Maztica, which has a mayan/aztech look. The "Unapproachable East" is the eastern part of Faerûn.
Other big names associated with the Realms are Cormyr, Silverymoon, Waterdeep, Baldur's Gate, Amn, Menzoberranzan...

Greyhawk: The name comes from the most detailed city. The planet is called Oerth, and its core continent is called Flannaess.

Ravenloft: It is the demiplan of dread, not a world like the Realms or Greyhawk, just a desolated land lost in the Mists. It's not sure whether it's part of a planet like the others. It's a place of horror, and the Mists, who have a dreadful sentience of their own, frequently kidnap villains, heroes, or ordinary people, from other planes to entrap them in Ravenloft. Here, the most cruel persons are emprisonned, unable to leave the demiplane, but they may take control of part of it and remodel their region to fit their personality.

Dragonlance: The world is called Krynn, famous continents are named Taladas or Ansalon. The setting was frequently ravaged by Tiamat's attempt at killing all other deities, slaughtering all good dragons, and otherwise screwing people. The setting is named after an artifact useful for slaying chromatic dragons. Particularities include no orcs, draconians (created first from mutating metallic dragon foetus in their egg, and replacing their soul with those of abishai devils), and the infamous Awful Midgets (gully dwarves, tinker gnomes, and kender halflings).

Mystara: A world of old-timers, Mystara was the setting of the box (basic set, expert set, etc. until immortal set). Most old modules were either for Greyhawk or for Mystara. Particularities include lots of playable races (including "furries" like lupin (dog, wolf, and fox), rakasta (cats of all stripes), hutakaan (jackal), tortle (guess what), and several reptilian creatures. Famous for its Gazeteers, it also includes the subsettings of Known World, Savage Coast, Red Steel, Hollow Earth... (Its moon is inhabited too, and has a hollow moon too.) About any kind of D&D game may be held somewhere in it, it is even more "patchworky" than the Realms.

Kingdoms of Kalamar: Named after a collapsed Roman-like empire, the world itself is named Tellene. Great deal of effort on creating human cultures, with their own language roots (which may sometimes sounds a bit weird), the setting is one of the most worked-on in terms of efforts spend to make it sounds realistic, both physically (the aspect of the world) and sociologically (migration flux are detailed...). It changes several classical races from their D&D standard, like hobgoblins.

Scarred Lands: World is named Scarn, continents include Ghelspad, Termana and Asherak. Ask Nightfall for more, he's our resident Scarred Lands sage.

Birthright: The world is named Cerilia (or is that the continent?). The setting revolved on playing kings, archmages, hierophant and guildmasters, i.e., being the leaders. Originalities also included a story of divine war that had killed the gods and shed their blood on the world. People touched by the blood of good gods considered then they had a birthright (hence the name) to rule, and are the PC and their rivals. People tainted by the blood of evil gods became awful monsters, the "awnshegliens". Contrarily to most D&D worlds, mythological monsters are unique and powerful, rather than being a race. The Gorgon, the Medusa, etc.

Planescape: A multiversal setting, Planescape focuses on Sigil, the City of Doors, and all the planes of existence. It has still a wide following, but some people just can't get it. Planescapers love employing a linguo, like "berk", "sod" and "blood".

SpellJammer: Another multiversal setting, one of the weirdest oddities of the line. It is a mix of science-fantasy (D&D in space!), carribean pirates, and traditional fantasy. You have wooden ships flying in Wildspace, alien beholder ships with laser rays, lots of grells and mindflayers...

There are other settings, but I can't type them all.


----------



## X-Calator (May 17, 2003)

Wow, I can't thank you enough for that, Gez. I feel a lot better now that I know what it's all about.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 17, 2003)

I always thought sun=high and moon=grey.  But otherwise, ditto on what everyone else said.


----------



## Alzrius (May 18, 2003)

Gez said:
			
		

> *Birthright: The world is named Cerilia (or is that the continent?). *




That's the continent. The planet is Aebrynis.

One that you didn't mention is

Dark Sun: On the world of Athas, magic draws life from plants, and psionic powers are common place. Ancient magical wars have left the planet a barren wasteland, and many familiar races from other game worlds were all slain long ago. Civilization centers around a group of city-states rules by despotic sorcerer-kings, being of incredible magic and psionic might.


----------



## X-Calator (May 20, 2003)

Alright, tell me how this looks and feel free to correct me or make suggestions:

<==Elves==>

~Toril~
-Sun Elf (Ar'Tel'Quessir, Sunrise Elf, Gold Elf)
-Moon Elf (Teu'Tel'Quessir, Silver Elf)
-Aquatic Elf (Sea Elf)
-Wood Elf (Sy'Tel'Quessir, Copper Elf)
-Wild Elf (Green Elf)
-Snow Elf (Arctic Elf, White Elf)
-Drow (Dark Elf)
-Avariel (Winged Elf)
-Fey'ri

~Non-Toril~
-High Elf
-Grey Elf
-Aquatic Elf (Sea Elf)
-Sylvan Elf (Wood Elf)
-Wilf Elf (Grugach)
-Valley Elf
-Low Elf
-Star Elf
-Shadow Elf
-Athasian Elf
-Cerilian Elf


----------



## Kitsunekaboom (May 20, 2003)

There are the Forsaken elves from Scarred Lands. They can't breed, they are slightly mad. They basically reproduced by kidnapping humans and breeding with them, producing half elves. There aren't any real particular powers or abilities unique to them.


----------



## Alzrius (May 20, 2003)

Of all the varieties of D&D elves, I've never heard of a Low Elf anywhere, so you can probably strike that one from your list.

Under the listing for Torilian elves, don't forget the draegloth (from _Monsters of Faerun_), the drow-glabrezu hybrid.

Rockseer elves (from _The Night Below_, a 2E product) should probably be in the Non-Torilian listing.

I still can't find a product that talks about Deep elves, and it's still uncertain if that's just another name for Rockseer elves or not.

Star Elves are Torilian elves. They're in _Unapproachable East_.

"Wilf Elf" should be "Wild Elf".

Lythari should be listed under Torilian elves.

I'm still not sure if snow elves are on Toril or not (and I'm having trouble finding where that race was written up).

The way you list things like High and Grey elves as non-Toril strikes me as slightly odd, since Sun and Moon elves are just different names for these. Still, I guess I can see the rationale. However, you should also list Drow under Non-Torilian elves, since there are drow on other worlds. Ditto for Snow elves and Avariel.

And you don't seem to list half-elves at all anywhere, whether by accident or design.


----------



## Alzrius (May 20, 2003)

Kitsunekaboom said:
			
		

> *There are the Forsaken elves from Scarred Lands. They can't breed, they are slightly mad. They basically reproduced by kidnapping humans and breeding with them, producing half elves. There aren't any real particular powers or abilities unique to them. *




Hmm, good point. They're found in the _Creature Collection_ (which has a revised version due out soon).

I just took it for granted we were sticking to just D&D/AD&D.


----------



## Gez (May 20, 2003)

Kitsunekaboom said:
			
		

> *There aren't any real particular powers or abilities unique to them. *




No, however, they differ from standard elves by these factors:
Ability adjustments are -2 Str, +2 Dex, -2 Con, +2 Cha
Favored class is fighter, not wizard
Their eyes are freaky -- the white is actually black
Their clerics can't cast spells higher than level 3 (this latter tie-in to the rest of their curse and why they are forsaken).


Alzrius: FR elves are different breeds than the "default" races and subraces, because of differences in height and pigmentation (skin, hair, eye colors). Their niche and important stats* may be the same, they still have different aspect.

(* Sun elves and grey elves actually have stats differences, since greys have -2 Str +2 Dex -2 Con +2 Int, while suns have -2 Con +2 Int. Also, since moon elves are sometimes nicknamed grey elves and sun elves are sometimes called high elves, it may stir up confusion.)


----------



## Filby (May 20, 2003)

Here's as complete list of subraces as I can come up with, based on what the folks here have posted and my own sources, by campaign setting:

Forgotten Realms:


*Aquatic elf* (two cultures: Great Sea and Sea of Fallen Stars)
*Avariel* (aka winged elves, see 'Races of Faerun')
*Drow* (aka dark elves, same as in MM)
*Lythari* (elven werewolves)
*Marels* (evil aquatic elves found in the Moonsea; from 'The Moonsea', AD&D2E)
*Moon elf* (aka silver elf, the 'high elves' of Toril)
*Poscadar elf* (Native American-style elves from Anchorome, the continent north of Maztica; from 'The City of Gold')
*Star elf* (aka mithral elf, mysterious elves from a demiplane in the Ethereal, from 'Unapproachable East')
*Sun elf* (aka gold elf, the 'gray elves' of Toril)
*Wild elf* (aka green elf)
*Wood elf* (aka copper elf, descended from a mix of moon, sun, and wild elves)
*Zakharan elf* (from the Al-Qadim campaign setting; fully integrated into 'enlightened' Zakharan society)

World of Greyhawk:


*Avariel* (winged elf)
*Drow* (see MM)
*Gray elf* (see MM)
*Grugach* (wild elves from MM)
*High elf* (see MM)
*Snow elf* (tall, reclusive elves from the arctic; from Dragon Magazine 155)
*Valley elf* (human-sized gray elf offshoot)
*Wood elf* (see MM)

Dragonlance:


*Armachnesti* (Silvanesti offshoot found on Taladas, the northern continent)
*Cha'asii* (primitive jungle-dwelling elves from Taladas)
*Dargonesti* (aka Quoowahb among themselves; aquatic elves who can turn into dolphins)
*Dimernesti* (aquatic elves who can turn into sea otters)
*Drow* (the demoness Jialuthi from Krynn once posed as Lolth to convince many drow from different worlds to come to Krynn; she was killed and the drow were driven back to their own worlds. From 'Wild Elves')
*Elf of the Host* (I only know the name. Apparently from some novel? 'Riverwind the Plainsman'? tell me if I'm wrong)
*Hulderfolk* (reclusive 'wild elves' from Taladas)
*Kagonesti* (the 'wild elves' of the southern continent, Ansalon)
*Lucanesti* (I know virtually nothing about these elves except that they were introduced in 'Dark Queen of Krynn', a computer game?)
*Mahkwahb* (evil aquatic elves who turn into sharks)
*Qualinesti* (the 'high elves' of Ansalon)
*Silvanesti* (the 'gray elves' of Ansalon)
*Tamirnesti* (aka Hosk'i Imou Merkitsa; savage elves from Taladas)

Mystara:


*Aquarendi* (aquatic elves, probably from 'The Sea Peoples')
*Blacklore elf* (magic-users whose culture I believe died out in ancient Blackmoor; placed in the Hollow World by the Immortals to preserve their culture)
*Blackmoor elf* (from Dave Arneson's Blackmoor setting; extinct, forerunners of the Blacklore elves)
*Ee'ar* (same as the avariel of other worlds)
*Eldar* (mentioned in a novel?)
*Eusdrian elf* (from the Viking kingdom of Eusdria on the Savage Coast)
*Forest elf* (the most common subrace; essentially the equivalent of high elves)
*Gentle folk* (primitive elves found in the Hollow World)
*Grunland elf* (probably extinct; from the old elven homeland, destroyed in Blackmoor's fall)
*Icevale elf* (primitive elves found in the Hollow World)
*Savage Coast elf* (native to the western lands of the Savage Coast, fully integrated into human society)
*Proto-elf* (ancestor of the modern elves. Connection to yuan-ti?)
*Robrenn elf* (from the Celtic kingdom of Robrenn on the Savage Coast)
*Schattenalfen* (evil shadow elf offshoot, found closer to the Hollow World than the outer surface)
*Shadow elf* (pale-skinned subterranean elves with a strong aversion to sunlight; recently conquered the forest elf kingdom of Alfheim; not really evil but very xenophobic)
*Southern elf* (of Glantri; migrated to the Known World from Davania)
*Sylvan Realm elf* (not sure if the Sylvan Realm still exists...)
*Water elf* (pale-skinned, seafaring elves with a mercantile streak; primary inhabitants of the Minthorad Guilds)

Birthright:


*Sidhelien* (immortal Tolkienesque elves)

Dark Sun:


*Athasian elf* (7-foot-tall desert nomads)

Spelljammer:


*Avarien* (no connection to avariel; native only to the Astromundi Cluster)
*Faeriespace elf* (elves from Faeriespace, a strange star system that resembles a huge tree, where all its inhabitants live in harmony; from 'Crystal Spheres')
*Kule drow* (with kuo-toa and illithids, one of only three sentient species on Oerth's inner moon)
*Mratzal drow* (evil drow from Faeriespace, but not as aggressive as other drow because no gods are worshiped in Faeriespace, hence no Lolth (which begs the question of how they got there); from 'Crystal Spheres')
*Perianth elf* (elves from the Pyre system, in 'Shadow of the Spider Moon')
*Spider Moon drow* (from 'Shadow of the Spider Moon')
*Wildspace elf* (any elf who's taken to life in space; usually members or affiliates of the Imperial Elven Navy)

Planescape:


*Alabaster elf* (apparently extinct; what product are they mentioned in?)
*Elf einheriar* (from Asgard, on Ysgard's first layer)
*Planar elf* (any elf who was born on the Outer Planes)
*Svartalfar* (good drow native to Ysgard's lowest layer)

Ravenloft:


*Darkon elf* (the 'native' elves of Ravenloft; same as high elves elsewhere)
*Shadow elf* (in early 2E described as Lolth-worshipping drow; now apparently Fey type creatures called 'Sidhe' in late 2E and 3E. No connection to Mystara's shadow elves)

*Alf* (small, winged elves)
*Brag* (wild-eyed craftsfolk)
*Fir* (tinkers and engineers)
*Muryan* (aka Dancing Men; violent and aggressive warriors)
*Portune* (sobre and silent healers)
*Powrie* (aka Redcaps; evil and sinister assassins)
*Shee* (elves of Maeve's Seelie Court)
*Sith* (dark elves fascinated with death)
*Teg* (feral and wild)
*Sithicus elf* (descended from the qualinesti of Krynn drawn into Ravenloft when Lord Soth Laren was imprisoned)

Elves from Earth's Dark Ages (from Dragon 257):


*Alf* (wizardly light elves from Scandinavia, no connection to the cat-eating alien)
*Dockalf* (illusionist dark elves from Scandinavia; similar to drow)
*Fey* (reclusive elves from the British Isles)
(note that these elves are probably best treated as Fey rather than Humanoids)
I think that Eastern European elves may be mentioned in the 3E issue that dealt with a Slavic campaign. I'll check later today.

Elves from no particular setting:


*Ghost elf* (mysterious elves from the Ethereal Plane, from Dragon 313)
*Le'shay* (powerful elf-like fey; see 'Epic Level Handbook')
*Rockseer elf* (tall subterranean elves, from 'The Night Below')
*Sidhe* (Irish elves, from 'The Celts', historical reference sourcebook)
*Sidhe* (Seelie (celestial) and Unseelie (fiendish) fey from the Realm of Faerie, mentioned in 3E 'Manual of the Planes')
The Dragon #1 had a short article about Tolkien's *Noldor* (deep elves (ie, deep in regards to wisdom), second of the three races of high elves), *Sindar* (grey elves, descendents of the Teleri (sea elves), third race of the high elves; for those of you who are curious, the first are the Vanyar (fair elves)), and *silvan elves* (aka wood elves; descendents of both Nandor and Avari, the equivalents of wood and wild elves respectively) as PCs for 0E D&D.
I think it was Dragon 286 that presented ideas from Terry Brooks' 'Shannara' series for D&D. I'm sure they must have mentioned the *Westland elf*, his 'basic' elf race.

Elven crossbreeds:


*Draegloth* (drow/glabrezu half-fiends)
*Elfling* (half-elf/half-halfling; one appeared as the protagonist in a Dark Sun novel)
*Fey'ri* (demonic elven planetouched)
*Fainil* (another kind of demonic elven planetouched, appears as bat-winged drow; from Dragon 244)
*Half-elf* (normal type from the PH)

*Half-aquatic elf* (see 'Races of Faerun')
*Half-drow* (also 'Races of Faerun')
*Half-snow elf* (unusual half-elves from various sources)
*Half-surface elf/half-aquatic elf* (from Dragon Magazine somewhere)
*Half-surface elf/half-drow* (stands to reason they would exist)
*Half-elf/half-dwarves* (mentioned in 'The Complete Book of Elves' or 'Complete Book of Dwarves', I'm not sure which, plus 'Dwarves Deep')
*Half-elf/half-kender* (mentioned in some Dragonlance book, I don't know which)
*N'djadtwa* (elf-ogre crossbreeds from Dragon Magazine; encountered by Prince Haldemar of Haaken on his Voyage of the Princess Ark)
*Xakhun* (half-drow/half-wood elf, from Dragon 144)

Hopefully I didn't leave anything out.

Edit: Added elven crossbreeds.

Edit: Added the Planescape elves and a couple others, plus bullets to (hopefully) make it easier to pick out individual items.

Edit: Add the elves of the host to Dragonlance (correct me if they don't belong); the southern elves, proto-elves, and eldar of Mystara; and the n'djadtwa and a few other crossbreeds.

Edit: Added the ghost elves from Dragon 313 and the elves of Faeriespace from 'Crystal Spheres'. Also spiffied up the list format.


----------



## Wolf72 (May 20, 2003)

Filby, how come you don't have Wood Elves for Greyhawk?


----------



## Filby (May 22, 2003)

Oh, just a mistake, now fixed.


----------



## X-Calator (May 23, 2003)

*Alrighty...*

Alright, a few last notes:

Our immaculate lady in heaven, Filby, talk about a godsend. That's exactly the kind of thing I wanted. It's so organized. Magnificent.

The only campaign settings I didn't see in your list was the Scarred Lands and Kingdom of Kalamar. Am I missing anything there? Kitsunekaboom mentioned the Forsaken elves for the Scarred Lands, so I guess I might be missing out on more if there are any in those two settings, unless of course the Scarred Lands and Kalamar aren't AD&D... which I find unlikely.

Oh yeah, anyone sure if deep elves is just another name for the rockseer elves?

Thanks alot, my friends. I hope you guys are around when I do dwarves. which I don't think will be as complicated as elves in the classification department. Actually, I don't think any race is as complex a one to categorize as elves, who are, next to humans, the most universally acknowledged beings in the fantasy mythos.


----------



## Alzrius (May 23, 2003)

Filby said:
			
		

> *Dragonlance:
> Hulderfolk (reclusive 'wild elves' from Taladas) *




The description of these things, from what I remember, in _Player's Guide to Dragonlance_ and the one in the Dragons of a New Age trilogy, were not elves in any sense.


----------



## Gez (May 23, 2003)

*Re: Alrighty...*



			
				X-Calator said:
			
		

> *Kitsunekaboom mentioned the Forsaken elves for the Scarred Lands, so I guess I might be missing out on more if there are any in those two settings, unless of course the Scarred Lands and Kalamar aren't AD&D... which I find unlikely.*




KoK and SL have never been published by TSR, it's what set them apart.

Kenzer & Company publishes _Kingdoms of Kalamar_. This is an official D&D setting, as they have bought the license from WotC. It is an old setting.

Sword & Sorcery Studio, a subgroup of White Wolf, publishes the Scarred Lands. It is an all-new setting, made for the 3rd edition of D&D and the d20 license. Legally, it is not a D&D setting -- it's just a d20 setting. But technically, it's quite obvious it isn't for playing Spycraft, Call of Chtulluh or Star Wars.

There are several other d20 settings, of which I don't know much.

Privateer Press publishes the Iron Kingdom. This is D&D with steampunk. It's monster book, the _Monsternomicon_, has a large sect of worshippers that frequently boast it's the _"Best. Monster book. Evar!!!"_

Although not a whole world, just a city and its surrounding, Green Ronin Publishing's _Freeport_ setting is popular.

There are several other settings published by several other third-parties. I've heard that _Oathbound_ (Bastion Press) is good and _Diomin_ is bad, but that's about all I know about them.


----------



## Alzrius (May 23, 2003)

*Re: Re: Alrighty...*



			
				Gez said:
			
		

> *Although not a whole world, just a city and its surrounding, Green Ronin Publishing's Freeport setting is popular.*




Green Ronin has struck a deal with Paradigm Concepts to set Freeport on their world, Arcanis. I'm not sure if this is only for their RPGA campaign Living Arcanis or not though.


----------



## Alzrius (May 23, 2003)

Filby said:
			
		

> *Elven crossbreeds:
> Draegloth half-fiends
> Fey'ri tieflings
> Fainil (another kind of demonic elven planetouched, appears as bat-winged drow; from Dragon 244)
> ...




IIRC (which I might not), there are also daemonfey in the Forgotten Realms that are different, I think, from the Fey'ri.

As long as we're going with obscure descriptions, Sorak is an elfling, an elf/halfling. Note that these are both the Athasian versions of the creature, from Simon Hawke's Tribe of One trilogy, and it's sequel, _The Broken Blade_. No stats are given, and as far as we know he is unique (not to mention that series is full of canonity errors).

Likewise, _Dead Gods_ mentions in one chapter (the one where you go to the buried tower in Pelion) describes an ancient, planar race of elves called Alabaster Elves, with pure white skin and who are deaf. They are apparently long since gone (extinct?9 now.


----------



## Gez (May 24, 2003)

On the _Heroic Domains of Ysgard_ (one of the planes of the Greet Wheel, Ysgard is the chaotic-neutral-with-good-tendancies plane), there is an offshoot of dark elves untainted by Lolth. They war with dwarves and gnomes there, but this warfare is more like vigorous pranks than violence (by Ysgardian standards, where, after all, someone killed in combat is resurrected on the following day). They fight to steal gems (that they may as well go hide in the mine thereafter), or to perform various strategic tasks like cutting the beard of a dwarf king... They live in caves lit by giant mushrooms, which they also eat.


----------



## X-Calator (May 24, 2003)

Alright, where would the following fit on Filby's list:

Daemonfey
Alabaster Elf

I'm trying to make the list as complete as possible, so even though KoK and SL are different from the others, are there any elven races that I should include from them? I've got the Forsaken elves already.


----------



## Alzrius (May 24, 2003)

Daemonfey should go under the Forgotten Realms heading. Alabaster Elf should go under the Planescape heading.

I'm thinking that this list should be annotated (at least a lot more than it is) for clarity.

Likewise, I'm still somewhat dubious about including elves with no stat adjustments (that is, that aren't different as a subrace), such as the elves of Ravenloft.

Gez...aren't those uncorrupted drow you mention just there as part of Eilistraee's domain?


----------



## Gez (May 24, 2003)

Alzrius said:
			
		

> *Gez...aren't those uncorrupted drow you mention just there as part of Eilistraee's domain? *




Yes. They're the svartalfar from svartalfeim. There was some notes about them in Planescape (I think the Planes of Chaos boxed set). The 3e _Manual of the Planes_ just mention there is drow in Svartalfeim that aren't as evil as one may think.

Culturally, they're distinct from normal dark elves.


----------



## X-Calator (May 24, 2003)

Hey, Alzrius, I don't see any reason for the annotations. I'm just collecting information. I can sort it out later if I need to.



			
				Gez said:
			
		

> *Yes. They're the svartalfar from svartalfeim. There was some notes about them in Planescape (I think the Planes of Chaos boxed set). The 3e Manual of the Planes just mention there is drow in Svartalfeim that aren't as evil as one may think.
> 
> Culturally, they're distinct from normal dark elves. *




The svartalfar are a real mythological race of dark elves in Norse folklore. In real-world lore, it's another name for the dopkalfar, the dark elves, being the literal translation. I am very interested in creatures taken from real mythology and shaped up for the D&D universe, so I'd like to know as much about them as I can. Do they look like regular drow with the inverted-esque black skin and stark white hair? I'd expect something different about them appearance-wise as well as culture-wise, but we'll see.


----------



## Alzrius (May 25, 2003)

X-Calator said:
			
		

> *Hey, Alzrius, I don't see any reason for the annotations. I'm just collecting information. I can sort it out later if I need to.*




Annotations would be helpful for other people though. Besides, later on you may want to get more information on those subtypes, and annotations would tell you where.



> *The svartalfar are a real mythological race of dark elves in Norse folklore. In real-world lore, it's another name for the dopkalfar, the dark elves, being the literal translation. I am very interested in creatures taken from real mythology and shaped up for the D&D universe, so I'd like to know as much about them as I can. Do they look like regular drow with the inverted-esque black skin and stark white hair? I'd expect something different about them appearance-wise as well as culture-wise, but we'll see. *




The drow of Svartalheim are, IIRC, physically and statistically the same as other drow, save for the different alignment.


----------



## Filby (May 25, 2003)

Thanks for the positive feedback.  To answer a few questions and comments...

I didn't list the elves of 'Kingdoms of Kalamar' and 'Scarred Lands' because they're non-WotC products and I have no knowledge of them whatsoever. 

Thanks for catching the alabaster elves (I'd never heard of them!) and the svartalfar.

As for the hulderfolk: not quite correct, but a forgivable mistake. There were actually two different creatures from 'Dragonlance' with similar names. The 'hulders' were small, gray-skinned, child-sized fey (I'm not sure where they were described, probably the DL Monstrous Compendium). The 'hulderfolk' were a very reclusive subrace from the northern continent, Taladas, who lived in isolated forests in the outskirts of the minotaurs' empire. I believe they were described in 'Time of the Dragon'.


----------



## X-Calator (May 25, 2003)

The list thing divided by campaign setting is really helpful and a great idea.

Anybody else have anything to add before I move on to dwarves?


----------



## Gez (May 25, 2003)

Well, if you don't want non-WotC products (know then that you may as well drop the Birthright, Ravenloft, Spelljammer, Dark Sun, and Mystara settings, since they have never had anything published by _WotC_, and won't), I suppose it's useless to tell you of the Nevae.

The half-elf/half-dwarf crossbreed is called "dwelf" in Dwarves Deep. I don't think it was mentionned in the _CBoE_...


----------



## Alzrius (May 25, 2003)

Gez said:
			
		

> *Well, if you don't want non-WotC products (know then that you may as well drop the Birthright, Ravenloft, Spelljammer, Dark Sun, and Mystara settings, since they have never had anything published by WotC, and won't)*




This statement is somewhat inaccurate. _Birthright_, _Ravenloft_, _Spelljammer_, _Dark Sun_, and _Mystara_ are all WotC products in the sense that WotC owns the rights to them, and any use of them requires their permission. They are WotC products because WotC owns them. 

It's also worth noting that _Ravenloft_ had several products published for it after WotC bought TSR in 1997, including _Vecna Reborn_ (1998), _Carnival_ (1999), and _Van Richten's Monster Hunter's Compendium_ volumes 1 (1999), 2 (1999), and 3 (2000). For the _Birthright_ campaign, _Player's Secrets of Hogunmark_ was given a limited released in 1998 to RPGA Network members, and a few other products were published electronically around that time.


----------



## X-Calator (May 25, 2003)

I don't really care who owns the rights to what. If it fits in the D&D mythos, I want it, whether it's official or not. Once we start categorizing our creations by copyright is the moment we start limiting our imagination.

That's why I asked for the elves from the Scarred Lands and Kingdoms of Kalamar. I know the Iron Kingdom really doesn't value all that kind of stuff so that's the only setting I really don't care for. They are more of a realism branch.


----------



## BOZ (May 26, 2003)

wow, this is getting more comprehensive than i ever expected... anyone have a full list of all the elven types?

hmm, we should put together more listings like this.


----------



## Alzrius (May 26, 2003)

I would still recommend keeping this to WotC, just for the sake of simplicity. I would also recommend not drawing lines where there is no racial/statistical difference, but I'm apparently on the minority there. So, the full list so far is Filby's, since she's gone back and edited in corrections and additions.

I'd still hold out for citations though, some of these are just "I think" and such.

btw, should "drider" be added to that list somewhere? They are a subset of drow elves after all (though now with a template that can be added to any creature!).


----------



## Krug (May 26, 2003)

where's the nekkid elf??


----------



## X-Calator (May 26, 2003)

BOZ said:
			
		

> *wow, this is getting more comprehensive than i ever expected... anyone have a full list of all the elven types?
> 
> hmm, we should put together more listings like this.   *




That was exactly my intention, Bozzy. I want it to be as detailed as I can get it. Can't wait for dwarves, which should be simpler to do than elves.



			
				Alzrius said:
			
		

> *I would still recommend keeping this to WotC, just for the sake of simplicity.*




I don't see what that has to do with anything, really. If it's D&D, why does it matter?


----------



## Gez (May 26, 2003)

Alzrius said:
			
		

> *I would still recommend keeping this to WotC, just for the sake of simplicity. I would also recommend not drawing lines where there is no racial/statistical difference, but I'm apparently on the minority there. So, the full list so far is Filby's, since she's gone back and edited in corrections and additions.*




In 2e, in the Realms, wood elves and wild elves had the same traits. The "wild elf" of the CBoE didn't existed in the Realms, it was only the Grugach from Greyhawk. In 3e, they gave the Grugach stats to the wild elves of the Realms. Which is why mere statistical differences aren't sufficient. (But by the way, Svartalfar are like drow, except for their alignment entry, so you do have a statistical difference .) Similarly, look at the Hill Dwarf and Mountain Dwarf in your MM. Statistically, they are exactly the same. Simply, mountain dwarves are a bit taller, and prefer mountains, hill dwarves are a bit shorter and prefer hills. All the rest is the same (and they sure share much more in common than drow and svartalfar).


----------



## Alzrius (May 26, 2003)

X-Calator said:
			
		

> *I don't see what that has to do with anything, really. If it's D&D, why does it matter? *




In a very poetic/ironic way, you summed up my point: outside of WotC, none of the rest of it is D&D, just d20 games.



> _Originally posted by Gez_
> *In 2e, in the Realms, wood elves and wild elves had the same traits. The "wild elf" of the CBoE didn't existed in the Realms, it was only the Grugach from Greyhawk.*




Where a 3E reinterpretation has occured, use that. Only if none has been given yet should older edition material be used then.



> *In 3e, they gave the Grugach stats to the wild elves of the Realms. Which is why mere statistical differences aren't sufficient*




Which is why I said, and I quote myself, "racial/statistical difference".



> *But by the way, Svartalfar are like drow, except for their alignment entry, so you do have a statistical difference .)*




I already said this...



> _Originally posted by Alzrius_
> *The drow of Svartalheim are, IIRC, physically and statistically the same as other drow, save for the different alignment.*






> _Originally posted by Gez_
> *Similarly, look at the Hill Dwarf and Mountain Dwarf in your MM. Statistically, they are exactly the same. Simply, mountain dwarves are a bit taller, and prefer mountains, hill dwarves are a bit shorter and prefer hills. All the rest is the same (and they sure share much more in common than drow and svartalfar).*




I don't have my MM with me, but again, I said "racial/statistical".


----------



## X-Calator (May 27, 2003)

Alzrius said:
			
		

> *In a very poetic/ironic way, you summed up my point: outside of WotC, none of the rest of it is D&D, just d20 games.*




Don't they all carry the Dungeons and Dragons label, though? Or are you saying that they no longer do because of copyright changeovers?

Sorry, I don't know what d20 is. I wish there was an FAQ page for all of those terms, but I'm lost in a maelstrom of links when it comes to looking for those kinds of things.

Forgive me for not knowing what all of that stuff means. I am new to the scene, afterall. Whereas most of you have played all of your lives, I've entered the picture only two years ago. 



			
				Alzrius said:
			
		

> *Where a 3E reinterpretation has occured, use that. Only if none has been given yet should older edition material be used then.*




That's probably a lot easier to understand than simply "Don't use it if it doesn't belong to Wizards of the Coast."

So, you're saying if the same material has been rehashed for 3e, then don't use the stuff that came before, provided it's the same thing. However, I can use older stuff that 3e hasn't touched, right? I just have to convert it as I see fit. I like the way that sounds.

Okay, so what worlds/monsters are obsolete that we've talked about?

Oh looky, I found a place that might make my job a little easier:
http://www.flash.net/~brenfrow/


----------



## Alzrius (May 27, 2003)

X-Calator said:
			
		

> *Don't they all carry the Dungeons and Dragons label, though? Or are you saying that they no longer do because of copyright changeovers?*




It's not due to changeovers, its just that the other companies do not, and are not allowed to, carry the "Dungeons & Dragons" logo, despite being 100% compatible with the game.

Wizards of the Coast created the Open Gaming License back in 2000. This license allows a company to post a specific set of rules that other companies can use in their books. Once they did this, they posted the d20 License under the Open Gaming License, posting the rules mechanics (called the d20 System) of Dungeons & Dragons for other companies to use it. However, the name itself is still their copyright, and cannot be used by anyone else without permission.

Things like the _Creature Collection_ from Sword & Sorcery Studios are d20 products that mesh perfectly with D&D, but they don't have the D&D logo anywhere, or use that name at all in the book, save for the copyright page where they say the License is based on the D&D rules made by such-and-so.



> *Sorry, I don't know what d20 is. I wish there was an FAQ page for all of those terms, but I'm lost in a maelstrom of links when it comes to looking for those kinds of things.*




No need to apologize. Asking is how we learn, and the community wants more people to learn about these things.

As for a FAQ, that's a bit harder. There are some out there, but they assume some prior knowledge about these things. You might want to try the Wizards of the Coast d20 page. If you look on the right side of the page a little bit down, there are mutliple FAQs for both the Open Gaming License and the d20 License.



> * Forgive me for not knowing what all of that stuff means. I am new to the scene, afterall. Whereas most of you have played all of your lives, I've entered the picture only two years ago. *




No worries! 



> *bably a lot easier to understand than simply "Don't use it if it doesn't belong to Wizards of the Coast."
> 
> So, you're saying if the same material has been rehashed for 3e, then don't use the stuff that came before, provided it's the same thing.*




For the purposes of this list, yes, that's what I meant. That's different from not using WotC stuff though, which, again just for purposes of this list, I also advocate (since there are around 60 other companies publishing d20 materials out there, listing everything they have also added to elves quickly could become unwieldy).



> *However, I can use older stuff that 3e hasn't touched, right? I just have to convert it as I see fit. I like the way that sounds.*




For personal use, absolutely. Here's a link to WotC's handy Conversion Guide to boot: http://www.wizards.com/dnd/files/conversionbook.zip

If you want to post those conversions online...WotC has some policy about that, but I can't find a link to it. Someone here should know about that though.



> *Okay, so what worlds/monsters are obsolete that we've talked about?*




If by "obselete" you mean that that world logo is not being published any longer, then most of them. _Greyhawk and Forgotten Realms are still in active use, as is Ravenloft (licensed to Sword and Sorcery Studios) and Dragonlance (one book from WotC, then licensed to Sovereign Press)._


----------



## X-Calator (May 27, 2003)

Alright, so out of these the only ones that aren't WotC-affiliated are Scarred Lands and Kingdoms of Kalamar, right?:

Forgotten Realms
World of Greyhawk
Dragonlance
Mystara
Birthright
Dark Sun
Spelljammer
Planescape
Ravenloft
Scarred Lands
Kingdoms of Kalamar


----------



## Alzrius (May 27, 2003)

X-Calator said:
			
		

> *Alright, so out of these the only ones that aren't WotC-affiliated are Scarred Lands and Kingdoms of Kalamar, right?:
> 
> Forgotten Realms
> World of Greyhawk
> ...




_Kingdoms of Kalamar_ products do, in fact, have the D&D logo on them. Kenzer Co. owns Kalamar, but due to a special agreement with WotC, they can use the D&D logo on their products. In that sense, KoK is WotC-affiliated. 

WotC does own _Ravenloft_, SSS just has a special licence to make new products for that campaign, but those products don't have the D&D logo.

_Scarred Lands_ is the only one not affiliated with WotC in any way, shape, or form.


----------



## X-Calator (May 27, 2003)

Well, damn skippy, I'm happy, then!



			
				Alzrius said:
			
		

> *Kingdoms of Kalamar products do, in fact, have the D&D logo on them. Kenzer Co. owns Kalamar, but due to a special agreement with WotC, they can use the D&D logo on their products. In that sense, KoK is WotC-affiliated. *




Good then, KoK is the only entry I don't have elves for... anybody care to fill me in there?


----------



## X-Calator (Jun 1, 2003)

What kind of elves live in the Kingdoms of Kalamar?


----------



## Phaoz (Jun 2, 2003)

Alzrius said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Kingdoms of Kalamar products do, in fact, have the D&D logo on them. Kenzer Co. owns Kalamar, but due to a special agreement with WotC, they can use the D&D logo on their products. In that sense, KoK is WotC-affiliated.
> 
> ...


----------



## Alzrius (Jun 2, 2003)

Phaoz said:
			
		

> *as warcraft will be when its released in july *




It will be WotC-affiliated, yes, but I doubt that it will have the D&D logo on it. From what I understand, though I could be wrong, it will "just" be a WotC d20 product.


----------



## Gez (Jun 2, 2003)

I thought WotC lost the Blizzard license to Sword & Sorcery... Because WotC's Diablo conversion wasn't much good; while S&SS's Everquest RPG is a more convincing example of a computer game adapted to the d20 mechanics.


----------



## BOZ (Jun 2, 2003)

here's a question:  will the new dragonlance stuff be D&D or even d20?  or will it be a completely different game system, a la Saga/5th age?

Edit: here if you don't know about it


----------



## Alzrius (Jun 3, 2003)

_Dragonlance_ will definately be d20 in its new incarnation, that we know. I'm assuming it will be D&D also, since it was before and WotC is publishing the new book...if, for this list, we're counting _Ravenloft_, and WotC hasn't even published any of that, then the new _Dragonlance_ should definately be counted too.


----------



## Phaoz (Jun 4, 2003)

Gez said:
			
		

> *I thought WotC lost the Blizzard license to Sword & Sorcery... Because WotC's Diablo conversion wasn't much good; while S&SS's Everquest RPG is a more convincing example of a computer game adapted to the d20 mechanics. *




yes but Sword & Sorcery have have apperently licensed the D&D logo from WotC as it apperes in the adds for Warcraft.


----------



## X-Calator (Jun 5, 2003)

X-Calator said:
			
		

> *What kind of elves live in the Kingdoms of Kalamar? *




Someone will answer me this.


----------



## Gez (Jun 5, 2003)

Elves of KoK are the dark, gray, high, wild, and wood ones, but they are different in statistics. Gray and dark are especially different. Other racial traits (such as bonuses to skills) are different too.


----------



## X-Calator (Jun 6, 2003)

My deepest thanks, Gez, for sealing the deal. Now I have a really nice chart. I hope we didn't leave anything significant out.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 20, 2003)

If I may return to the Scarred Lands for a moment (rather late, I admit)...

The drendari are the dark elves of the Scarred Lands. Embittered over the near loss of their god due to "treachery" by the dwarves of Burok Torn, they turned (lawful) evil. They have a certain knack for tatoo magic and for constructs.

The wood elves are a bit different from other wood elves on other worlds, but I don't remember specifics.


----------



## BOZ (Jun 20, 2003)

it would be nice, as these threads become more complete, if filby or someone collected all the lists and posted them in a single thread for the sake of ease in locating it.  

BTW, i started a thread over here to attract attention; bump it up as you see fit.


----------



## MeepoTheMighty (Jun 20, 2003)

I see no need to discriminate based on who published the material.  A DM populating his homebrew world is going to use an idea based on how well it meshes with his conception of the world, not based on who holds the copyrights.  Completeness is definitely a plus in a list like this.


----------



## Estlor (Jun 23, 2003)

Filby said:
			
		

> *Here's as complete list of subraces as I can come up with, based on what the folks here have posted and my own sources, by campaign setting:
> 
> Mystara:
> - Aquarendi (aquatic elves)
> ...




You're so close... but missing something.  First there are the so-called "Southern Elves" that inhabit Belcadiz in Glantri.  I'd have to check my Glantri GAZ to see what the OD&D stat difference was, but they had more of a spanish culture.  Second there are the Eldar, mentioned in the Dragonking of Mystara series of novels (they never appeared in statistics form).  Supposedly they were a race of "proto-elves" from which both the current elves and the dragons sprang and could take a small dragon form.  What few that are left live with the dragons in Norworld.


----------



## BOZ (Jul 9, 2003)

this site has some info you might find useful!  http://www.geocities.com/conclave27/DuDlds.html


----------



## Filby (Jul 10, 2003)

OK, I'll update my list with the Mystaran elves... thanks a bunch, Estlor. 

Hehe... actually, Boz, that's where I got just about everything on my lists, but thanks. 

By the way, if anyone could clue me in to any unusual elven subraces from Mystara beyond the Known World (Norwold and beyond, the southern or eastern continents, etc.), I'd be much obliged.


----------



## BOZ (Jul 10, 2003)

whoops!  didn't mean to blow your secret there filby.


----------



## Filby (Jul 11, 2003)

Not a problem.


----------



## Phaoz (Jul 13, 2003)

Alzrius said:
			
		

> *
> 
> It will be WotC-affiliated, yes, but I doubt that it will have the D&D logo on it. From what I understand, though I could be wrong, it will "just" be a WotC d20 product. *





here is a copy of the warcraft cover notice the logo at the top


----------



## BOZ (Sep 4, 2003)

bumping for echohawk...



			
				BOZ said:
			
		

> BTW, i started a thread over here to attract attention; bump it up as you see fit.


----------



## Echohawk (Sep 4, 2003)

BOZ said:
			
		

> bumping for echohawk...




Now that's just mean. You know I'm not going to be able to resist... <grin>

The Ravenloft adventure _The Shadow Rift_ gives the shadow elves (aka "the fey") the formal name "Arak" and gives stats for the following subtypes:


Alven (small, winged elves)
Brag (wild-eyed craftsmen... um, I mean craftselves)
Fir (tinkers and engineers)
Muryan, aka "Dancing Men" (violent and aggressive warriors)
Portune (sobre and scholarly healers)
Powrie, aka "Redcaps" (evil and sinister assassins)
Shee (elves of Maeve's Seelie Court)
Sith (dark elves with a death fascination)
Teg (feral and wild)

Each subtype can also create "Changelings" or "Kin" by stealing the shadows of other people, but the resulting creatures are not really elves.

The only other elf-related entry I could find that hadn't already been listed was the "Elven Einherjah" from _Dieties and Demigods_ (p199). I'm not sure if that is really a type of elf, but I guess it should be included for the sake of completeness.


----------



## Filby (Sep 4, 2003)

Sure. I'll add those to my list, as well as some Mystaran elves I left out.


----------



## BOZ (Sep 4, 2003)

echohawk, what's even worse is if you follow that link...


----------



## Echohawk (Sep 4, 2003)

BOZ said:
			
		

> echohawk, what's even worse is if you follow that link...




Heh heh, I'm actually working from a (currently marginally larger) personal monster index that I started back in 1996 and have been updating again recently, with a view to eventually sharing it .


----------



## Shade (Oct 23, 2003)

Ghost elves are found in Dragon #313.


----------



## Filby (Oct 24, 2003)

Thanks, Shade.  Added the ghost elves to the list, as well as the elves of Faeriespace in the Spelljammer adventure 'Crystal Spheres'. There's also a unique race of drow from that system as well that's still evil but less aggressive, since Lolth isn't part of the equation. I'll add them later, when I can look up the name. Also the drow of Oerth's inner moon, Kule.

Also removed the Daemonfey, since they're apparently just a group of sun elf half-fiends and tieflings...


----------



## Phaoz (Oct 24, 2003)

Filby said:
			
		

> *Elfling* (half-elf/half-halfling? no idea where they appeared or if they're even from a TSR/WotC product. Can anyone help me?)
> 
> the elfling is the main char in the Tribe of One trilogy from Darksun.


----------



## Echohawk (Oct 24, 2003)

Filby said:
			
		

> There's also a unique race of drow from that system as well that's still evil but less aggressive, since Lolth isn't part of the equation. I'll add them later, when I can look up the name.



 Mratzal Drow (p21 of Crystal Spheres).


----------



## Big Mac (Dec 3, 2008)

Necromantic Bump!



Echohawk said:


> Mratzal Drow (p21 of Crystal Spheres).




Hmm. Well, if you are going to list something from Spelljammer for having a difference like that, you could potentially end up mentioning *every* SJ community of elves.

For example:

Clusterspace has short, mostly hairless Astromundi Elves with gold skin (_The Astromundi Cluster - The Astrogator's Guide_ page 23).
Urrq'aazzt, on Kule, is a Drow space-city inhabited by xenophobic, but non-violent drow (_SJR6 Greyspace_ pages 12-16)*.
Chislev has unnamed elves that are "loosly-knit", "disorganised", "primative" and "barbaric" (SJR7 Krynnspace pages 45-46)*. (They seem like Wild Elves, but I'd expect them to have DL's Elvensight instead of the normal Low-light Vision that non-DL elves have.)

_* = There are no game stats for these subraces._

Obviously, it is hard to know exactly where to draw the line with these things. Personally, I'd be treating each SJ planet as if it was a different campaign setting, but I realise that isn't realistic for this sort of list.

However, I do think that the Variant Elf Races should be in this list (i.e. Arctic Elves, Desert Elves, Jungle Elves and Fire Elves).

Also, the Aquatic Elf is in the SRD (and therefore the core rules), so by the GH=core and core=GH logic that WotC use, shouldn't it be down as a Greyhawk elven race?


----------



## drow9991 (Jan 30, 2010)

where is the sand elf?


----------



## Shade (Feb 1, 2010)

Sand elf?


----------



## HateMe (Sep 18, 2012)

*Better Late Than Never*

I've got a few notes to add for the Forgotten Realms elves:

1) Grey elf is a derogatory name for the moon/silver elf according to the novel "Evermeet - Island of the Elves." The phrase is altered slightly by gold elf supremacists to mean, "dross."

2) Drow were originally brown skinned but cursed with black skin when the Elven Goddess of Fate Araushnee betrayed the Elven gods and was transformed into a demon and banished. 

3) Near the end of 3.5e, a Chosen (empowered champion) of Mystra (Goddess of Magic) by the name of Khelben "Blackstaff" Arunsun got a bunch of elves together to use high magic to raise an ancient elf city by the name of Rhymanthiin. Right about this time, good and neutral drow everywhere were reverted to the brown elf. Rhymanthiin was raised in the 3.5e novel "Blackstaff Tower." Not sure when the brown Drow came around but if I recall correctly it involved Drizzt Do'Urden.

Basically, we have another race now though I think it's not a prominent one (seeing as I good, let alone brown, Drow are rather unpopular with a lot of players).


----------



## Fruitlúpz (Jun 3, 2013)

X-Calator said:


> Hey, guys. I'm running a campaign and I want to decide what elves I wish to use. If you would, please tell me what I'm missing.
> 
> High Elf
> Grey Elf
> ...



Dark Elf
Blood Elf


----------



## Ell-Egypto (Oct 18, 2013)

*Qiblonesti Elves:* shorter, have a tendency to baking and kitchen crafts


----------

